# Khaled Said sentence



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

the 2 policemen accused of killing Khaled Said got sentenced to 7 years in prison today. Found guilty of manslaughter, not murder 

http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/25198.aspx


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

aykalam said:


> the 2 policemen accused of killing Khaled Said got sentenced to 7 years in prison today. Found guilty of manslaughter, not murder


So torture gets you 3 years, torture leading to manslaughter gets you 7 years, ......unless your a civilian in a military court where breaking curfew gets you 7 years....Egyptian justice at work


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The judge dropped the murder charges and handed them the maximum penalty for manslaughter. Outrageous!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

No one (Including the defendants' attorney/s) are sure of what the charges are yet, they're waiting for the written version (More detailed) of the verdict to be sure........

But at least they weren't found innocent cause they're insane and/or irresponsible for their actions


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> No one (Including the defendants' attorney/s) are sure of what the charges are yet


I'm sure you are right but...how can they defend these guys if they don't know what the charges are? how is that even possible in a courthouse?  

I give up on this country!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think we have heard the end of this.....the "we are all Khaled Said" facebook page is bouncing




irisheyesoncairo


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I'm sure you are right but...how can they defend these guys if they don't know what the charges are? how is that even possible in a courthouse?
> 
> I give up on this country!


I think it's my fault in here, I only mentioned that no one's sure of what the charges are yet, but didn't say why not, my bad 

Obviously there's a "law" in here that allows judges to "change" the charges' description (DURING the trial) If they thought the charges aren't suitable for one reason or another, and of course you're in Egypt, so the judge gets to do that without having to notify anyone, not even the defendant/s' attorney(s), or even the defendants themselves 

Ok, after reading this before I confirm posting it, I can tell it makes no sense, at all........... Sorry!!!

To make it as "simple" as possible, in the discussed case, the original charges when the whole joke started were "murder", but obviously the judge changed that cause the sentences don't match a murder's penalty according to many lawyers/attorneys! It matches manslaughter's penalty instead!

Hope that makes sense :confused2:


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Irregardless of the sentence, where ever these policemen are sent the other prisoners will know who they are, they will have to be very careful , soap, showers etc


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Irregardless of the sentence, where ever these policemen are sent the other prisoners will know who they are, they will have to be very careful , soap, showers etc


Sorry if I sound TOO sarcastic, but seriously, where did you think they been staying since the whole trial started? Hilton's? 

Those idiots will survive jail, will probably keep getting paid, and it will most likely be the easiest 7 years for them :ranger:

"Welcome in Egypt!"


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Unfortunately you are probably right

But I live in hope


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

we can only hope there is someone named "BUBBA" there to great them right?


----------

